# Sacramento UP station



## dozer (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy smokes! My wife and I went to the Denio's market in Sacramento and as you drive to it you pass UP's maintenance and service yard. I've never seen so many engines in my life!!! No joke, there was a line of Geeps that was so long it went out of sight. We also seen two very old looking snow blowers, an old Rio Grande GP20, and a couple BNSF's Dash 8's with no engines in them. Man, it was awesome! I just wish we would have snapped some pics.


----------



## Stowit (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, I live near there. 5 years or so ago...maybe a bit longer now...you would never have seen that many sitting around. Sign of the times.

You'll know when the economy is really back on track when the railroads get busy again.


----------

